# Directional signs using Photoshop?



## Kevin_B (Apr 7, 2010)

I would like to make up a picture of a post containing directional signs (similar to attached) with my own names on the different directions. Can this be done using Photoshop? If so how? If not do you have any recommendations as to how to make such a sign?
Kevin


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Fairly easily.

Create a new empty layer. Use the point to point lasso tool and outline each sign. Fill the selected area with white or use the eyedropper to select your fill colour. Type the replacement lettering, then rotate and shift the type layer as needed to overlay the sign.

You may have to similarly do a select and black fill with reduced opacity to replace the shadows. Go back to the background layer to do the selection then to the second layer to fill the shadows over the sign.


----------

